# Anyone play EVERQUEST



## J-kid (Oct 15, 2002)

this has to be the best computer game ever made.


----------



## Aikikitty (Oct 15, 2002)

I'VE never played Everquest but one of my cousins and all of his friends were hooked on it for several years and they played ALL the time.  I figure it must be a fun, habbit-forming game if he enjoyed it all this time and plays it a lot!

Robyn


----------



## jkn75 (Oct 15, 2002)

Actually, a cool new MMORPG is Earth & Beyond. If you are a fan of this genre, it is worth checking out.


----------



## Damian Mavis (Oct 15, 2002)

oh god... can't believe I'm admitting this..... YES I PLAY EQ and have played for over 3 years now.  

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## Danny (Oct 16, 2002)

I believe it's proper name is Evercrack.:asian:


----------



## redfive (Oct 16, 2002)

I have two friends that have been playing it since the beginning.
 One of them almost broke up their marrage over  the game, becouse he played it so much. They have spent thousands of dollars buying characters of of ebay even.  They are realy sucked in.
                                 Your friend in the Arts, Redfive


----------



## Cthulhu (Oct 16, 2002)

I can't see paying $10/month or more for a game I may have already spent up to $50 on.

Cthulhu


----------



## Damian Mavis (Oct 17, 2002)

Redfive.... uhm, if your friends want to buy a powerful character let me know haha.... maybe if I sell mine I can kick the addiction!

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## J-kid (Oct 17, 2002)

those are nicknames people give everquest for those who dont know much about everquest it is a online Massive Multiyplayer roleplaying game.  Which breaks down to a non-stop game with end less adventures www.everquest.com there are so many sites which cover everquest infact on Fri pst time Dateline is having a full show on everquest.  This game i believe dos some sort of hypnosis or submission codes that hook you.  Last year i cant believe i did this,  (i was way way way hooked)  i choose my Everquest over my friends right infront of them.  When i went cold turkey i craved playing couldnt stop thinking what if i did this and that,  I play some times but do my best not to get hooked and only play on weekends.  ANother site www.castersrealm.com has many games and a big section on everquest.  I play on Rellos Zek PvP and chars name is Pubbinn i Weild a tantors tusk on a paladin lvl 1 lol.  Havent lvled that char yet.  I started on rellos after a wal i moved to tunare got urber stuff lost my stuff TRADER BUG>  went to rellos lost that stuff.  Went back to tunare got urber stuff.  Lost that stuff went back to rellos ,  Got urber stuff , Lost that stuff . went back to Tunare ,  Lost that stuff .  went back to rellos where i am now.  Over the last 1-2 year period.  I have proble had over my whole Everquest time played had a good  4000000 worth of gear and other stuff.  Threw everquest it brought me to the point of madness and nearly felt like killing my self , I became more depressed and less intrested in the real world ,  I was sick and now i am better ,  It was a great struggle which tought me many life lessions and nearly killed me.  I realized how close i was when - Some other guy named Shawn Shot himself in the head and was on everquest and depressed like me.  I couldnt believe it are names where the same and everything,  At the time i was madly in love with a girl that hated me.  She was mormon,  and couldnt date anyhow and was liking someone who i rezeted beyond belief, I had a few dreams of pounding this smuk into the ground.  Also my parents got devorced and i was feeling lonely some of my friends betrayed me at this time.  My dog got hit by a car.  I was sucking in martial arts.  My grades where low and a bunch of other stuff just nearly brought me to the end of what i could take ,  I thank god that he gave me the striength to survive ,


----------



## Damian Mavis (Oct 17, 2002)

"This game i believe dos some sort of hypnosis or submission codes that hook you" 

 uhm no heh.  I wouldnt go that far.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## J-kid (Oct 17, 2002)

under the proble last year with every thing else just help suck me in,  Esacapin from the real world for a wal. I supose;  But really i dont know.


----------



## J-kid (Oct 17, 2002)

I got a girl friend now and my grades are way up also i am doing so well in martial arts,  o yeah and my dog did survive the car hitting him and he is 100% as well.  So all is well at the moment and that is great!


----------



## jkn75 (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> 
> *I can't see paying $10/month or more for a game I may have already spent up to $50 on.
> 
> Cthulhu *



Yes I agreed with you and then I beta tested Earth&Beyond. Being able to travel with people, coming up with battle plans, and having a large world to explore makes the cost worth it. When you think of the costs that go into maintaining the servers and developing new content, the costs don't seem so bad.


----------



## Carbon (Oct 17, 2002)

Um, I hate this game.

It ruined my social life and I played all the time.

The Game Masters are obsessed nerds who get their asses kissed all the time.

I seriously would go nuts listening to people talk on this game and kiss a GM's ***.

I played alot of characters and played for over a year.

I quit the game because it was ruining my life. All I did was sit at my computer not pick up the phone and sit at spawns for hours upon hours waiting for an item to drop.

The people was the real reason.

I couldn't stand them bickering all the time and trying to be "NICE" to everyone.

It was like real life for the people on there, you had to have manners ask permission to look at equip and beg for a bard to take you somewhere or a Mage. 

I would offer up to 20 platinum for ports but no the druids and the wizards were MUCH to busy to take a 3 minute trip.

This is what annoyed me and why I quit.


----------



## Damian Mavis (Oct 17, 2002)

Hahaha I wouldnt have ported your butt either.  Newbies send me tells asking for ports, I just pretend I'm afk...even while running right by them!  People aren't supposed to help you.... if they don't want to you can't blame them for it.

JKN75, you really like Earth and Beyond?  I was thinking of playing it.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## jkn75 (Oct 17, 2002)

Yes Earth and Beyond is fun. it's nice because its not all hack and slash.


----------



## Nightingale (Oct 17, 2002)

I play EQ... Errollisi Marr Server. My character's name is Kattana, and my guild is Greylords.  She's a lev 30 rogue.

I had a 58 cleric, but the account got stolen, and I decided it wasn't worth the fight to get it back.  So I'm just having fun with my rogue.


----------



## Damian Mavis (Oct 17, 2002)

Omg we are all closet EQ'ers!

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## Nightingale (Oct 17, 2002)

anyone else play on Erollisi Marr?  We could form a Martial Arts people guild!

we could call ourselves "Knights of the Empty Hand" or something goofy like that.


----------



## Carbon (Oct 17, 2002)

Har Har, I'm waiting for Star Wars Galaxies to come out.

Its being developed by one of the lead MMORPG company's.

Verant 

I may hate Verant for making EQ but I especially am going to play this because you are going to beable to do anything and everything you can think of.

Its also going to be one of the largest games to come out I think.

Its going to be like 8 gig or something.


----------



## Damian Mavis (Oct 17, 2002)

I'm on Innoruk.

Star wars galaxies looks good, so does Earth and beyond, Asherons call2, and ESPECIALLY Shadowbane.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## Carbon (Oct 18, 2002)

Ya, has anyone played anarchy online?


----------



## Damian Mavis (Oct 18, 2002)

I played the beta, it was fun but they never fixed alot of the problems when it went live so I didn't buy it.  And my friend played it for a few months and they never delivered on the big war story that was supposed to happen so he landed up quitting down the road to.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## Carbon2 (Oct 21, 2002)

Ya I heard it was alright.

There was an RPG someone was telling me about that was gay because everyone could pick the colors of clothes and such, so everyone was running around in fruity colors and it looked really gay.


----------



## Nightingale (Oct 22, 2002)

that RPG would be Dark Ages of Camelot (or Dark Ages of SCAM-a-lot) and yes, it really sucks.  and people do have multicolored armor and look like clowns.


----------



## Damian Mavis (Oct 22, 2002)

I liked Dark age of camelot for a few weeks, the pvp was fun for a bit.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## Nightingale (Oct 22, 2002)

but it got real old real fast, because it wasn't well done PvP.  you want real good pvp, play EQ on a PvP server.


----------



## Damian Mavis (Oct 22, 2002)

Ugh... no thanks, all the 12 year olds go there.  Theres enough jerks on Inny, I dont want to go looking for it.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## qizmoduis (Oct 22, 2002)

Did you try Earth & Beyond yet?  It's quite a change of pace from the old cookie-cutter fantasy games.  Unlike AO (which I used for an episode of self-flagellation last year), it's extremely stable and quite a lot of fun.


----------



## Venos-KSW (Oct 27, 2002)

been playing since beta 4 (?) and still going. i was addicted pretty hardcore for the first year and a half or so, but it kind of slowed down after that. now its just purely casual play. college and Kuk Sool are my main focus.

oh yah, i play on Xegony


----------



## Damian Mavis (Oct 27, 2002)

nifty, what lv class is your character?

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## Venos-KSW (Oct 28, 2002)

First toon was a rogue. got him to 52 then sold him shortly after kunark was released (went for big bucks). Then I co-leveled a monk and got him to 52, then sold him. Now I have a 54 mage, 54 necro (co-leveled), 45 rogue (current main), and a handful of lower lvls.


----------



## Damian Mavis (Oct 31, 2002)

Thats kool, Ive got a 65 Wiz as my main.  I got a bunch of other characters but I never touch them anymore.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## Nightingale (Oct 31, 2002)

I thought characters maxed out at 60...unless they changed it with the new expansion?


----------



## Venos-KSW (Nov 3, 2002)

Planes of Power upped the lvl limit to 65. Great expansion so far. I dont get to mess with the planes (not that I really care to... not too big into raiding anymore), but Plane of Knowledge is worth the $30 just for its ports.


----------



## Damian Mavis (Nov 3, 2002)

Ya my guild and I are pretty happy with this latest expansion.  Lots of high end content to discover and tons of xp zones aimed at lv 60 to 65 which was a problem in luclin because all the best spots would always be taken, now theres so many "best" spots nobody gets in eachothers way.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------

